# CC Skye Safety Pin Earrings - Would you wear them?



## daer0n (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm on the fence with these, cause they are cute, yet i think too expensive..not sure i would wear them or buy them at all, lol.

What do you guys think?










Â£68.52CC Skye Safety Pin Earrings (+)

- Gold hanging earrings by Cc Skye

- Finely shaped safety pin pendants

- Faceted stone detail finish to ends

Source


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 4, 2008)

While I don't think they're ugly I really don't like them either.


----------



## Dianergy (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't like them.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they're quite cute but I think it would take someone with a quirky kind of style to pull them off.


----------



## RoxRae (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think they would suit my style at all. They are kind of pretty in a gold/diamond kind of way, but safety pins? Nah.


----------



## Darla (Dec 4, 2008)

fancy safety pins? nah


----------



## Karren (Dec 4, 2008)

Nahh... I really don't like them..


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2008)

nope. If I was gonna spend that much on earrings, they'd have to be a little bit more classic than that


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, I don't like them either...but it may just be because I'm old.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 5, 2008)

They dont look right to me..a little too kiddish.


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 5, 2008)

Not for me either.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 9, 2008)

lol no i don't like them. It's sort of an elegant touch to punk.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Dec 10, 2008)

Why not just stick real safety pins in yer ears? lol

Too much money for something you can buy at Staples.


----------



## Lozi (Dec 19, 2008)

They're really cute!! And an oxymoron XD expensive, jewelled safety pin earrigns? But Don't buy it!! It's cute but far from worth that price! Just buy some real safety pins and borrow someone's rhinestone gun or something



Course it depends on your personal style, this is coming from a person who wears zipper earrings (and has a few in different colors).


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 27, 2008)

why buy them? you can make them whatever colour you want if you get a safety pin,nailpolish,and some bling meant for your phone,but no one really actually puts the bling on the phones.

i make safety pin earings all the time,even when i have a 00g ear i still put a safety pin in the plug....hahah

and the best thing about safety pin earrings is that your totally original,no one eslse besides me and my boyfriend wears that in cali!


----------



## Jinx (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm. Not my thing, but I can see how very easily these can be made.

Just go to a craft store and get a package of brass (or gold colored) safety pins; get some crystals/gems/sparkleys and some gule (My weapon of choice is usually my hot glue gun), earring hooks and a package of jump rings (to connect the hooks to the pins), maybe some tweezers in case you dont have some (but mainly so you don't use the ones for your brows for your craft project) and get busy. 

The bonus (besides the drastic lower cost) would be you could make them in whatever color gems you wanted with whatever pattern. I don't think it would take more than a couple hours if that- and I'm adding the couple seconds you want to wait for your adhesive to get tacky enough to put the gems on.


----------



## GeeCee (Dec 28, 2008)

They're cute, but not for me.


----------



## QuickThinker (Dec 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! They look nice.. well for me.. I'd like to wear them -- to start a trend why not right? but if it's too expensive.. Hmm.. maybe I'lll just a regular old safety pin and stick it to my ears (awwww) nah.. kidding.. but they do look kinda cute just a tad too expensive for merely cute earrings.. now if they are gorgeous or to die for.. then maybe, just maybe I'll gather up enough courage to buy 'em



*


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 30, 2008)

No, I don't like them at all.

I LOVE earrings, they are my number one accessory but these I would not wear.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 31, 2008)

I think they are cute!


----------

